# Graham is Crafting Stone Lion Dog!



## doggaroo (Apr 19, 2020)

Comment here and I will PM the dodo code

He lives in log house directly in front of the airport.

Tips of bells or any color hyacinths/seeds are greatly appreciated but not required!


----------



## maefuwafuwa (Apr 19, 2020)

hi!! may i come with hyacinths?


----------



## Saralie (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to visit and have hyacinths!


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 19, 2020)

i'd like to come as well with hyacinths!


----------



## once (Apr 19, 2020)

Seems other people are bringing the flowers so I'll just tip bells~


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 19, 2020)

I have hyacinths or bells~


----------



## Edge (Apr 19, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 19, 2020)

I’d like to stop by!


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 19, 2020)

may I come??


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 19, 2020)

Id like to visit too! I have pink and orange hyiacints


----------



## GereGere (Apr 19, 2020)

can i visit?


----------



## RosaDaFirenze (Apr 19, 2020)

Would you mind if I visited as well?


----------



## kingmog (Apr 19, 2020)

me please


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 19, 2020)

Everyone can visit but please be patient I will take you in groups 
Also gonna be inside Graham's house so he won't stop crafting


----------



## Miele (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m interested


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 19, 2020)

Ohh, may I come , too c: ?


----------



## H2406 (Apr 19, 2020)

I would also love to drop by


----------



## once (Apr 19, 2020)

Left an extra 10k for the girl who forgot her flowers, thanks OP c:


----------



## Big Ez (Apr 19, 2020)

Love to come please! Will tip!


----------



## nerfeddude (Apr 19, 2020)

I would like to visit!


----------



## Lucyme (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi, would love to drop by if you're still open


----------



## Noushky_poushky (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes please. Desperate for this diy


----------



## ribbyn (Apr 19, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I please come I have hyacinths


----------



## Jazminur (Apr 19, 2020)

can I come please?


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I visit please


----------



## fanism (Apr 19, 2020)

may i come over please.  thanks


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 19, 2020)

Could i come visit too? I have bunch of hyacinths


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 19, 2020)

We're at post 19 right now! If I've liked your post it means you're almost up!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

Capping this line right here because I'm hungry! If he's still crafting after I eat I will open back up! If you've already commented I will get to you before I stop!


----------



## Aeris (Apr 19, 2020)

On the off chance he's still crafting after you eat, I'd love to stop by. =) But no worries if not or if you're not interested!


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 19, 2020)

Would like to visit.


----------



## Leann (Apr 19, 2020)

Can i come?

My island has hyacinths ^-^


----------



## JoeIsDreaming (Apr 19, 2020)

ooo may I come?


----------



## Aquichi (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m really interested please let me know! Thank you!


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 19, 2020)

Unfortunately he had stopped crafting  sorry everyone


----------



## Ferluna93 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello, I want to visit!!


----------



## Aarrianna (Apr 19, 2020)

Is he still crafting? Me and my husband would love to come!


----------

